# Periods after failed IVF Cycles



## tina321 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello Ladies,

I hope it is ok to join you and I am hoping you can help me out.

I had a failed 3 embies IVF transfer back in August   I was disappointed but motivated to start again...

As my stimulation was in July, I wanted to start another stim this month/October.
At the beginning of September, after the BNF I stopped my meds (progesterone and patch). I got my period 2 days later but 10 days late from my regular cycle.  I bleed for about 8 days heavily which was normal from what I was told... usually I bleed last only 3-5 days and had always has a 28 days cycle.

I am on Levothyroxine 50 for hight TSH  and Dostinex for high prolactine

Now my period have disappeared... I am even 2 weeks late and I am losing hope.

Has anyone ever had this issue 

Please give me your feedback.... I am very very worried.

Much Love


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Tina

I'm sorry you've had a rough time but glad you've got the motivation to try again

Unfortunately,  after a medicated cycle it can take months to get back to normal.  It's not unheard for ladies to go months before getting AF after a failed cycle

I hope things settle down for you soon.  If you are worried at all you should call your clinic 

Angelica
xx


----------



## tina321 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you Angelica ...

I still have few period like cramps time to time which is giving me some hopes.
I did some blood test today ...I am not sure if all is ok but hope to told to my docs tomorrow:

- Oestradiol 122 pg/mL
- Progesterone 6,,24 ng/mL
- TSH 2,16 mUI/L
- T$L 8,46 ng/L

Have a great evening 

Bisous


----------



## tina321 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello Girls ...


Just a little update.. I finally got my period and did the blood test and scan.
All should be ok for me to start stimulation next Tuesday.

Thanks you all again for the support

Bisoux


----------

